# محاسبة التكاليف، دورة تدريبية



## ahmadd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:5: 

تفضلوا بالحصول على دورة في محاسبة التكاليف

تمنياتي بالفائدة للجميع
أحمد علي

:32: Time Is Money


----------



## TAHER_IE (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اخي الحبيب


----------



## kmayouf (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز على مجهوداتك ،،،،،،


----------



## حسن عمر حسن بادكوك (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك م. أحمد


----------



## _مهندس_ (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## ahmed_engineer (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته
انا فعلا كنت محتاجه فى عماى
مهندس تخطيط انتاج


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور*

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## فادي جابر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى.
جهد مبارك وأجر ثابت ان شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك أخ أحمد وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Loverone (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,


:1: :1: 

تشكر على هذه الفائدة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خبرا وبارك الله فيكم وجزى الله عنا كل من علمنا ويعلمنا كل الخير ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Tyhxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفعنا به...


----------



## ghada_nora (22 أغسطس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## medhat ismail (9 مايو 2009)

thank youuuu very much


----------



## dabo1980 (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله اخى العزيز


----------



## حيدر الملاح (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابطل جاري التحميل


----------



## salman.sos (18 مايو 2009)

:13:

 مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ind. Engineer (18 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيـــــــك العافيــــــــــــة


----------



## Eng.Foam (19 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على هالجهد


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يونيو 2009)

thanks for your subject]


----------



## eng.sami (26 يونيو 2009)

ممتاز الموضوع... شكرا ليك اخى. وننتظر المزيد


----------



## tayson911 (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز على مجهوداتك


----------



## ودبيلا (30 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majed_hoshaya (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedberoo (30 يونيو 2009)

*هاى انا احمد من القاهرة حاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة وإنتاج واريد معرفة دورة تدريبية فى محاسبة التكاليف والادارة الهندسية وايضاً الاقتصاد الهندسى*


----------



## ahmedberoo (30 يونيو 2009)

<P>هل هندسة الانتاج من الهندسة المهمة فى سوق العمل والصناعة </P>
<P> </P>


----------



## ahmedberoo (30 يونيو 2009)

<p>شكراً اخى العزيز على هذة التهنئة الرقيقة</p>


----------



## ahmedberoo (30 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على هذة المجاملات الرقيقة


----------



## nael_3li (8 يوليو 2009)

هذا الموضوع اللي ببحث عنه يا ريت تكثرو شباب من الامثله العمليه عشان نستفيد اكثر:12:


----------



## حسام قسام (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## gaturkey (11 ديسمبر 2010)

حسن عمر حسن بادكوك قال:


> جزاك الله خير


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم عن المسلمين خيرا ووفقك لكل خير.


----------



## سلام الفحام (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## fmharfoush (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## اسامة الجنابي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ahmed6061 (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ibrahims78 (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على جهدك الطيب


----------



## ibrahims78 (14 فبراير 2012)

*اخي العزيز اريد دورات في محاسبة التكاليف الصناعية في الرياض 
وايضا لو تساعدوني في بعض الكتب الخاصة بمحاسبة التكاليف الصناعية شاكر لكم هذا التعاون *


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (26 مارس 2012)

*شكرا اخي على جهدك الطيب

*


----------



## محمدابراهيم العقده (6 أبريل 2012)

مجهود مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سلطان معافا (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك


----------



## دعيج (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ....


----------



## معمر السمومي (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## flash2 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز ​


----------



## abdou_ett (30 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام


----------



## JANNA2011 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
:34:​


----------



## medo222 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخى الفاضل على هدينك


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------

